# Uncle charlie horse!!



## peaches (Sep 29, 2009)

Does anyone get visits from the Charlie Horse fairy? I know that the thyroid can cause muscle issues but have not had any until now. And, I am not a happy camper!


----------



## hillaryedrn (Dec 14, 2009)

Oh no!! Yuck! Yep, this can definitely happen! Just try to drink plenty of fluids and walk them out. Maybe others will have a better solution. I don't have this problem much and I'm so sorry you do!!


----------



## GD Women (Mar 5, 2007)

Yes very bad Charlie Horses and often, too often. I stopped taking my calcium and potassium pills, actually I stopped all my vitamins, for about a year and guess what, no Charlie Horses during that time. Now I have resumed taking calcium with magnesium, but at a lower dose, and a One -A-Day, so far no Charlie Horses....keeping my fingers crossed.
I'm not sure that it was the vitamins or not, but stop taking them gave me relief. 
I use to put a wrapped bar of soap under my bed pad at bottom corner of the bed (I don't have a bed partner) and it seem to help. Don't ask me why or how because I don't know. LOL!

I know what you are going through. Charlie Horses are no fun!

Good luck with a cure or finding one.


----------



## Phoenix (Mar 20, 2010)

Oh, I know exactly what you are going through.

I get all kinds of cramps and twitches. :scared0015:

I haven't found the source of my cramps yet, but I do have a solution that can hopefully get you some relief until you can find the cause. Tonic water.

http://www.wikihow.com/Get-Rid-of-Muscle-Cramps-with-Minerals There are a few other suggestions here as well, but so far, the tonic water has worked best for me.

It doesn't take a lot... I just mix a couple of ounces in with a little Sprite each nite. You can drink it stright, but I prefer it mixed with something else. Make sure it's cold before you open a new bottle... it is VERY fizzy. When it's cold, it doesn't spew as bad. It even comes in diet.

I hope this helps

Martha


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

hillaryedrn said:



> Oh no!! Yuck! Yep, this can definitely happen! Just try to drink plenty of fluids and walk them out. Maybe others will have a better solution. I don't have this problem much and I'm so sorry you do!!


Yes; yes!! Aaaaaaaaaaaargh. Either low ferritin or low electrolytes or both.

Ouchie!


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

I used to get them and tried drinking tonic water for the quinine. I honestly think anti thyroid medications have a part in the leg cramps and body ached in general.


----------



## daisy_ysiad2002 (Aug 17, 2009)

I read somewhere that alkalized water was really really good. Hmm....


----------

